# Top 5 pieces of kit....



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Assuming most of us here dont get paid to endorse products, what would you say are your top 5 training related items that you own? They can be clothes, training aids e.g straps, equipment-power racks, whatever as long as it has contributed to your progress/enjoyment of your training lifestyle...

Ok in reverse order....

5. Jbl wireless Bluetooth headphones @FelonE called them "good but s**t"

4. Chuck taylors- cos i cant afford adipowers...

3. My old quicksilver singlet that actually makes me look like i lift

2. Texas deadlift bar....why arent all barbells this good?

1. Skins power shorts- THE BEST compression wear ive ever had.....brilliant.

Give your fave products a shout.....


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

1 . antique dumbbell necklace

Dont need nout else


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I take all these in my bag.

mp3 player

straps

pulley handles

pin for the weight stack (always going missing at the gym)

rubber tension bands


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

noongains said:


> 1 . antique dumbbell necklace
> 
> Dont need nout else


 I think youll find it compliments the 5% water jug quite nicely....which incidentally comes free when you buy a frog....


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Don't forget your Tren & Jerry's


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

banzi said:


> I take all these in my bag.
> 
> mp3 player
> 
> ...


 Im with you on the rubber bands... invaluable...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ausmaz said:


> Im with you on the rubber bands... invaluable...


 I just flick the womens asses on the treadmills.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

banzi said:


> I just flick the mens asses in the change rooms


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Cannot believe no one has mentioned their uk-m t shirt yet...?


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Versa grips
> 
> water bottle
> 
> ...


 Good call, i forgot my knee sleeves too.... what are versa grips? Hang on... google.... :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

1. Headphones

2.Stringer

3.Snapback

4.Airmax 90s

5.Ego bigger than the fat bird next door's ass


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Versa grips
> 
> water bottle
> 
> ...


 Just checked the versa grips.... didnt even know they still made them! I remember my mate bought a pair at the 2003 olympia expo.... and they only gave up the ghost last year....


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

A foam roller, Nike Zoom Agility flyknit training shoes & Nike Pro Combat long sleeved compression top


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

DLChappers said:


> A foam roller, Nike Zoom Agility flyknit training shoes & Nike Pro Combat long sleeved compression top


 .... you got two more


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

FelonE said:


> 1. Headphones
> 
> 2.Stringer
> 
> ...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DLChappers said:


> A foam roller, Nike Zoom Agility flyknit training shoes & Nike Pro Combat long sleeved compression top


 Nike, Nike, Nike........


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Can't train back properly without them. I lost my pair before and back sessions went down the pan as I couldn't life as heavy. I got 4 pairs now incase I ever lose some again lol :lol:


 Yeah i thought they were actually a really well made product.... much nicer than regular straps....


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

I only need the 30 mins rain or shine


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

ausmaz said:


> .... you got two more


 Oo sorry I thought you were taking a definitive five from our contributions, my bad!

I will add to that my Nike T1 Flow water bottle & Nike Pro Classic sports bra.

Is that alright @banzi? :whistling:


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

DLChappers said:


> Oo sorry I thought you were taking a definitive five from our contributions, my bad!
> 
> I will add to that my Nike T1 Flow water bottle & Nike Pro Classic sports bra.
> 
> Is that alright @banzi? :whistling:


 No worries, are you looking for sponsorship by any chance?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Testosterone

Nice looking girls

Condoms

Camera phone

And more testoterone


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

1. Vans (flat trainer)
2. RDX belt - could do with a better belt tbh
3. Myprotein liquid chalk
4. Adipowers
5. Dre Beat wireless headphones (look like i'm wearing cauliflowers but idgaf, quality is unreal)


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

ausmaz said:


> No worries, are you looking for sponsorship by any chance?
> 
> View attachment 120597


 :whistling: You should see my wardrobe


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Testosterone
> 
> Nice looking girls
> 
> ...


 I like that you 'own' nice looking girls


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> 1. Vans (flat trainer)
> 2. RDX belt - could do with a better belt tbh
> 3. Myprotein liquid chalk
> 4. Adipowers
> 5. Dre Beat wireless headphones (look like i'm wearing cauliflowers but idgaf, quality is unreal)


 Good call, i would love some adipowers but im a bit too tight to lash out a couple hundred $.....and same with the beats


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

ausmaz said:


> Good call, i would love some adipowers but im a bit too tight to lash out a couple hundred $.....and same with the beats


 I only use if i'm struggling with depth or feeling tight in my hips mate - I used them religiously when I first got them to aid me hit depth

...As for the beats.. It was a little treat to myself waking up hungover as f*** after 'Breakfest' festival in Oz haha. Basically a christmas present to myself whilst I was over there


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> I only use if i'm struggling with depth or feeling tight in my hips mate - I used them religiously when I first got them to aid me hit depth
> 
> ...As for the beats.. It was a little treat to myself waking up hungover as f*** after 'Breakfest' festival in Oz haha. Basically a christmas present to myself whilst I was over there


 Do you find the adipowers give you any added performance in the squat, say over a flat shoe? Or is it just a stability/mobility thing? Ive promised myself a pair for ages but just keep sittin on the fence....


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

ausmaz said:


> Do you find the adipowers give you any added performance in the squat, say over a flat shoe? Or is it just a stability/mobility thing? Ive promised myself a pair for ages but just keep sittin on the fence....


 Yeah they definitely do mate - i'm a tight bugger for investing if i'm honest, I'll always do my most without. I've been saying to myself i'll buy another belt for ages but I still haven't.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> Yeah they definitely do mate - i'm a tight bugger for investing if i'm honest, I'll always do my most without. I've been saying to myself i'll buy another belt for ages but I still haven't.


 Ran out of likes mate, but yeah im thinking i should just bite the bullet and invest.... re: belts.... i see a lot of good reports about the inzer lever range...


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

ausmaz said:


> Ran out of likes mate, but yeah im thinking i should just bite the bullet and invest.... re: belts.... i see a lot of good reports about the inzer lever range...


 Haha don't worry - wasn't expecting them anyways 

Lets do a deal.. I'll buy a new belt if you buy adipower


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> Haha don't worry - wasn't expecting them anyways
> 
> Lets do a deal.. I'll buy a new belt if you buy adipower


 ......im just looking at them now.... re sizing ive heard to buy a size larger than your normal shoe?


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

ausmaz said:


> ......im just looking at them now.... re sizing ive heard to buy a size larger than your normal shoe?


 I actually bought half a size smaller mate for a 'tighter' fit


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

No straps, No wraps, No belt, No s**t.

Just a bit of liquid chalk.

I've been musing over a pair of addipowers or Romaleos as well but might just go with some cheap and cheerful ones for starters.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

ausmaz said:


> I like that you 'own' nice looking girls


 I own the gym... Anything on it is mine :thumb


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

1. Power Rack.

2. Olympic Bumper Plates.

3. All Stars.

That's about it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

7. Cd with my gym entrance music on


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

1.Power Perfect II's

2.All Stars

3.Chalk

4.Straps

That's about all of it.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> 7. Cd with my gym entrance music on


 lol


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

1 Wolverson Olympic/Powerlifting Bar.

2. Power cage

3. Powerblock sport 9.0 Stages 1&2

4. Chalk

5. Zulu Defcon-Evolution Belt


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

FelonE said:


> 7. Cd with my gym entrance music on


 Ran out of likes mate.....but i think this is what you meant....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

7. Cd with my gym entrance music on


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

1. Minions water bottle

2. Iron mind lifting straps.

Tis all.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

1 shorts

2 t-shirt

3 trainers

4 socks

5 water bottle

That's all I need at the gym. When I'm elsewhere in public however, I need to dress head to toe in Gym Shark carry a MyProtein shaker and tuperwares full of chicken and boiled potatoes, so everyone knows I lift.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

I need some new clobber


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

In my bag:

Weightlifting shoes

Liquid chalk

Wrist wraps

Belt


----------



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)

1. Mp3 player

2. Workout guide

3. Water bottle

4. Fat grips

5. Shorts and a vest (every single time (


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

1. Adi Powers

2. Compression leggings for leg day.

3. iPod

4. Chalk

5. Wraps/ straps n belt :thumb


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

FelonE said:


> 7. Cd with my gym entrance music on


 Ha! Ran out of likes mate.... but 'liked' :thumb


----------



## Hoodie (Mar 12, 2016)

1). Jaybird BlueBuds X bluetooth earphones

2). Schiek wrist supports (mainly used on chest day)

3). Skins compression leggings - I used to wear these only on leg day but I started wearing them more frequently with shorts over them


----------

